# 04 sentra 3.5 turbo???? HELP PLEASE!!!!



## Ace99899 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright my buddy and I are working on swapping the VQ35 motor in his sentra. We have the motor in but not hooked up yet. He is wanting to turbo it but I have read that so fare its not possible. I forget why if someone could inlight me that would be great. But I was thinking, could we just remote mount the turbo. Wouldn't that free up the modifacations?? 

If someone could help me brain storm or tell me some information that would be great.

O yea, I heard that this guy named Travis(Seems to be very popular on all the forums) has been or is working on a set up for this. Any information would be great.

Ace

:balls:


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

im going with there is no room its going to be fcking tight bro. and it is possible to swap just your better be good at making custom shit motor mounts etc.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

I gotta see pics of this swap...


----------

